
iOS 11 Horror Story: The Rise and Fall of iOS Security - oarsinsync
https://blog.elcomsoft.com/2017/11/ios-11-horror-story-the-rise-and-fall-of-ios-security/
======
two2two
All things considered, with a six digit passcode and “erase all data...after
10 failed attempts” turned on, you reduce the likelihood of someone breaking
in to the point of having no need to worry. I agree with the article in that
iOS11 has taken a position of convenience over security (compared to previous
iOS releases), it’s assuming someone gains your passcode. That’s a pretty big
assumption.

~~~
burntrelish1273
And the feds have the million dollar bypass rig or access to third-parties
that provide services, which probably supports 4-6 digits. 8-10 might be a
better idea.

------
oarsinsync
This got posted yesterday and got ignored. I don't fully understand why.
Unless I'm totally misunderstanding, this is a really big deal. Compromise of
_any_ iDevice I own can result in the total compromise of my Apple ID, and
potentially bricking all of my other iDevices in the process! Whaaaaaat is
going on!?

